
Counting Presidential Signatures In U.S. Law With Python - gklein
http://garysieling.com/blog/counting-presidential-signatures-in-u-s-law
======
dev1n
logarithmic growth (I think). Interesting to see. I wonder if this signals
that society (with respect to self-organization) is growing more intricate and
complicated, thus prompting more conversation in the government and official
memos to be generated, or something more sinister is at work.

